# Doc Ackerman: anyone familiar?



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://search.onlynaturalpet.com/?searchterms=Doc-Ackerman's, has a whole line of products, anyone use any of them??


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

No, but I've always been pleased with the customer reviews on Only Natural Pet. If the product sucks you'll be reading that!


----------

